# Cracked screen. Options?



## crkdvnm (Jul 27, 2011)

My girlfriend was at work and one of her clients she works with picked up her phone and accidentally dropped it right on the concrete. The while screen is cracked. Still useable though.

She doesn't have insurance.

How much would us cellular cost to replace it?
How about Samsung?
If neither of those, I know I could easily do it and there's plenty of tutorials.
What's the cheapest I'm going to get the piece for? 200?
Do I need the digitizer and screen?
If not, what would be easier?

Thanks for the answers ahead of time. I appreciate it

Sent from my Thunderbolt with Ice Cream Sandwich


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

$160-170 to be repaired by Samsung in Texas. Turn around time is 2 weeks. Samsung might repair it for free if she's lucky.

https://www.google.com/search?hl=en&newwindow=1&safe=off&q=+site:forum.xda-developers.com+samsung+screen+repair+xda&sa=X&ei=0XCFUM3sAoi-9QSpjoHQDg&ved=0CCoQrQIwAA&biw=1252&bih=608


----------



## Benjamin66 (Aug 29, 2012)

I saw a video on XDA about replacing it yourself. Looked easy enough if you had the patience for going slow and taking your time. Basically you have to pry off the cracked one using a blow dryer or heat gun to soften the glue behind the screen and a pocket knife like tool to lift off. I might do it on mine. I'll look for the thread and get back to you.

Found it.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1904554&highlight=cracked+screen


----------



## iamjackspost (Oct 13, 2011)

If it still works, then it's just the screen. $35 on amazon, but I'm sure you can find it cheaper.

http://www.amazon.com/Samsung-GT-i9300-Display-included-Replacement/dp/B008DC8N5G/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1351084067&sr=8-2&keywords=samsung+galaxy+s3+screen+replacement


----------



## MFD00M (Aug 31, 2011)

wow if it was me, client would be footing the bill. Let us know how you end up fixing it.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

MFD00M said:


> wow if it was me, client would be footing the bill. Let us know how you end up fixing it.


I was thinking the same thing. Sorry you were here for business but your broke my phone so you will be fixing it.


----------



## wesmantooth267 (May 28, 2012)

Mustang302LX said:


> I was thinking the same thing. Sorry you were here for business but your broke my phone so you will be fixing it.


Maybe it is one of those things where she should not have had it out in the first place?


----------



## rhplusa10 (Sep 13, 2012)

My girlfriend had cracked screen also.
I figured out there are couple of ways to fix it.

1.


Benjamin66 said:


> $160-170 to be repaired by Samsung in Texas. Turn around time is 2 weeks. Samsung might repair it for free if she's lucky.
> 
> https://www.google.c...iw=1252&bih=608


This is second inexpensive way.

3. You can ask local repair shop.
I checked many in Los Angeles, all of them offer $280~$300.
Even they did not recommend since it is too much cost.

4. You can ask to a manager of a verizon store.
They have "manage exception offer", it is kinda early upgrade.
She got her GS3 about 4months ago, and now get second new one with "manager exception".
But she had to pay about $350 ($200 for phone, $100 for accessories, and $50 for tax), that's why they give the offer.
Also she lost her unlimited plan.
Anyways, she got a new one, and sold the broken one on ebay.


----------



## MFD00M (Aug 31, 2011)

wesmantooth267 said:


> Maybe it is one of those things where she should not have had it out in the first place?


Dorothy Mantooth is a SAINT!


----------

